# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Las "fuentes" revientan

## embalses al 100%

Yo no se si esto va aqui, pero bueno la cuestion es que este invierno tan lluvioso los acuiferos se han llenado tanto que el agua ha empezado a manar en la superficie.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui os dejo las fotos de la Fuente Burgana(creo que se dice así) en mi pueblo que hace ya un monton de años(no se cuantos) que no revienta. Esta lo hizo a mediados de enero y aún sigue echando agua. Como podreis ver en las fotos revienta entre dos piedras con un agua potable, fria y sin sabor. Se creia que no reventaria porque unos 30m mas arriba se hizo un pozo al que le salian 13L/s. Aqui llevais las fotos:

----------


## embalses al 100%

La Fuente del Tio Mateo siempre está echando agua, incluso en verano, pero ahora hecha un chorro que no se veia en muchos años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues sí, toda la razón, este año, todos los lugares desde donde mane el agua, van a estar esplendorosos... :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Querido embalses al 100 %, las fuentes no hacen agua, la echan o expulsan.
Sin acritud.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es lo que he dicho, ¿no?

----------


## aberroncho

> Eso es lo que he dicho, ¿no?



Yo te he entendido perfectamente, pero has ecrito *echar* con hache y esto en este foro parece que no se debe *hacer*.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me habia dado cuenta :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  y por culpa de esa distraccion se ha liado esto :Stick Out Tongue: . Gracias aberroncho por la correccion. la proxima vez estaré más atento de no cometer esas faltas.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Preciosos esos nacimientos de agua, yo el que espero ver alguna vez son los ojos del Guadiana, y poder compartir mi alegría con los que podeis ver renacer esos manantiales en vuestras tierras.
Embalses al 100% muchas gracias por esas fotos me dan mas esperanza de la que ya tengo.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta fuente está cerca de la zona recreativa de la rivera de las Navas, en las Navas de la Concepción. Siempre *echa* agua por ese diminuto tubito, pero este año *echa* tanta que no cabe por el tubo y sale por el lado.

----------


## ben-amar

Las filtraciones han debido de funcionar a tope; como debe de estar de agua esa tierra por dentro :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las filtraciones han debido de funcionar a tope; como debe de estar de agua esa tierra por dentro



Y no te imaginas como va la rivera. Se llama la rivera de las Navas, pero en realidad es el rio Ciudadeja que va a parar al embalse del Retortillo.

----------


## jasg555

Es una maravilla ver las fuentes manar y las regueras correr.

Precísamente he comentado en otro hilo hace poco que los encargados de medio ambiente en la zona de la Alcarria, están intentando que no se esquilmen los acuíferos por la extracción de agua de grifo. Es uno de los muchos puntos que han propiciado la construcción de la toma de aguas del Tajo por encima de Trillo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues este pasado fin de semana que he pasado por la sierra, todos los arroyos llevan agua, aunque sea un mínimo chorrito. Los acuíferos vuelven a estar bien llenos, situación, que se asemeja a la del invierno pasado. 

Según he hablado con los antiguos y sabios del pueblo, la fuente que os muestro en el primer post de este tema, la podré y podréis volver a ver manar agua, a partir del mes de Enero si las lluvias cobran un caracter "normal", como mínimo.

Espero que estas predicciones se cumplan y que podamos ver estas y muchas fuentes más manar agua. Si ésta lo hiciese sería el 2º año consecutivo que lo hace, cosa que no pasa desde Dios sabe cuando.

----------


## cantarin

Hola embalses

Ojalá que sea posible ver esas fuentes brotando con agua y que sean en toda España señal de que las cosas han sido muy positivas.

Esperemos que cuando lleguen las fuentes brotando nos traigas unas foticos para ver como salen este año.

un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues lo ha hecho antes de tiempo. El pasado día 28-12-2010, reventó la fuente Morgana, nada saber que lo hizo ayer por la mañana me di un paseito para verlo. Y como no aquí os lo voy a demostrar en un buen reportaje. En cuando suba los videos que hize, pongo aquí los enlaces.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Seguimos con el paseito, aguas abajo. La última es de una gazapera, al lado de la fuente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando desemboca a la cuneta y la cascada.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola embalses al 100 %, preciosas fotos y buenas noticias pues indican el nivel que estan cogiendo los acuiferos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola embalses al 100 %, preciosas fotos y buenas noticias pues indican el nivel que estan cogiendo los acuiferos.
> Un abrazo.


Y como siempre los pozos... :Mad:  Hay un montón de pozos ilegales que pinchan este cerro que tiene tanta agua. Los antiguos me dijeron o llueve muchísimo o las nuevas generaciones no vemos la fuente reventar.
Me contaron que cuando ellos eran pequeños reventaba todos los inviernos, y si el año era bueno de agua, se tiraba todo el año tirando agua.

----------


## REEGE

Después de 2 años grandes respecto a lluvias, lógico que las fuentes por fín asomen... Veremos a ver lo que tardamos en secarlas... :Mad:  
Un saludo Embalses al 100%... ¡Que 2 años lleva tu nombre, eh!!!!!!!!!! A más del 100% :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Bonitas fotos Embalses al 100% y tienes mucha razón al decir que los pozos ilegales son muy culpables de la bajada de los acuíferos. Las fuentes, al menos las que yo conocía, no volverán a ser lo que eran: un caudal contínuo de agua. Una lástima y una vergüenza para todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bonitas fotos Embalses al 100% y tienes mucha razón al decir que los pozos ilegales son muy culpables de la bajada de los acuíferos. Las fuentes, al menos las que yo conocía, no volverán a ser lo que eran: un caudal contínuo de agua. Una lástima y una vergüenza para todos.


Creo que ya lo puse antes por aquí, y es el hecho de que unos 40m más arriba de donde "revienta" la fuente hicieron un pozo ilegal y encontraron el agua a tan solo 40m con un caudal 12L/s. Mucha gente estaba contraria a esto y pensaba que ya volveríamos a ver la fuente echando agua, pues era muy probable que hubieran pinchado el acuífero de la fuente. El dueño decía que cada uno en su propiedad hacía lo que quería. Y las autoridades del pueblo tampoco hicieron nada porque el Ayuntamiento estaba interasado en comprar el pozo porque decían los expertos que ahí había agua suficiente para abastecer a medio pueblo.

Pero los puebleños estaban en contra de esta compra además el dueño no soltaba el pozo. El verano de 2009 estuvo extrallendo mucha agua para llenar su piscina un par de veces y regar los olivos y arboles a chorro. Pero hubo la suerte de que ese invierno fue muy lluvioso y el acuífero se recuperó, porque no estaba sobre-explotado del todo. 
Dicen que ahora que estamos en unos buenos años de agua no corre peligro de secarse para siempre pero en el momento que lleguen tiempos de sequía pueden fatales, pues el consumo va a ser mayor.
Desde la Junta no se si se van a habrir expedientes para que la gente empiece a legalizar los pozos, pero sí han dicho que en el término municipal de La Puebla de los Infantes el nº de pozos se ha excedido y no se pueden hacer más.
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Yo no se como va a acabar esto.
Se me olvidaba, gracias por los halagos :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se han terminado de subir los videos. No son muy largos. Aquí os dejo los enlaces. Seguro que a vosotros os da el mismo gusto que a mí, ver correr tanta agua tan libremente por el campo, y siendo tan clarita. Espero que los disfruteis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como ya dije, la semana pasada aún seguía echando agua la fuente(y lo que le queda). Lleva poco más de un mes y aunque el caudal ha disminuido goza de buena salud. Según un experto de allí de la zona tiene un caudal media de 2L/s, que multiplicado por 37 días(hasta día de hoy) y 24H, ha echado un total de:

2*60*60*24*37 = 3693600L = 3,6936Hm3

Aquí os dejo también algunas fotos:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Más fotos de la "boca", o el "ojo", como querais llamarlo :Wink: :

----------


## embalses al 100%

Seguimos con el cauce:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ya la última, con lo que crían las piedras al paso continuo del agua:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se han terminado de procesar los videos que hice.

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya reportaje que nos has hecho embalses :Smile: 

Muy bueno tanto los videos como las fotografías.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya reportaje que nos has hecho embalses
> 
> Muy bueno tanto los videos como las fotografías.
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias sergi, espero que los hayais disfrutado tanto como yo :Wink:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## FEDE

Precioso reportaje amigo Embalses al 100% da gusto ver brotar y ver correr el agua así, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buen reportaje, asi es como gusta ver el agua, ¡¡que corra!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gracias por traernoslas.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias embalses al 100%, muy buen reportaje.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Como ya dije, la semana pasada aún seguía echando agua la fuente(y lo que le queda). Lleva poco más de un mes y aunque el caudal ha disminuido goza de buena salud. Según un experto de allí de la zona tiene un caudal media de 2L/s, que multiplicado por 37 días(hasta día de hoy) y 24H, ha echado un total de:
> 
> 2*60*60*24*37 = 3693600L = 3,6936Hm3


Un excelente reportaje embalses al 100%, Sólo una puntualización: creo que te has pasado, no son tantos Hm3 sino 0,0036936 es decir mil veces menos. Si no me equivoco, claro.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Como ya dije, la semana pasada aún seguía echando agua la fuente(y lo que le queda). Lleva poco más de un mes y aunque el caudal ha disminuido goza de buena salud. Según un experto de allí de la zona tiene un caudal media de 2L/s, que multiplicado por 37 días(hasta día de hoy) y 24H, ha echado un total de:
> 
> 2*60*60*24*37 = 3693600L = 3,6936Hm3
> [...]





> Un excelente reportaje embalses al 100%, Sólo una puntualización: creo que te has pasado, no son tantos Hm3 sino 0,0036936 es decir mil veces menos. Si no me equivoco, claro.
> Un saludo.


Coincido con Perdiguera. 3693600 litros son 3693.600 m³ o lo que es lo mismo 3.6936 Dm³ o también 0.0036936 Hm³.

Recuerda, 1 Hm³ son 1000000 m³ (100x100x100) y 1 m³ son 1000 dm³ (1000 litros)  :Wink: 

Creo que en la cuenta te faltó el paso de litros a m³.

----------


## REEGE

No estoy de acuerdo con ninguno... Bueno Perdiguera y Luján, van encaminados pero les faltó multiplicarlo bien...
En primer lugar, embalses al 100%, te recomiendo que en hidraúlica tengas muy en cuenta un número:
86400....... son los segundos de un día
El resultado es:     * 0,006393 Hm3*

----------


## Luján

> No estoy de acuerdo con ninguno... Bueno Perdiguera y Luján, van encaminados pero les faltó multiplicarlo bien...
> En primer lugar, embalses al 100%, te recomiendo que en hidraúlica tengas muy en cuenta un número:
> 86400....... son los segundos de un día
> El resultado es:     * 0,006393 Hm3*



Bueno, no es para ponerse así  :Stick Out Tongue: . Por lo que me parece, Embalses al 100% hizo bien la multiplicación de 2x60x60x24x37, pero a la hora de pasar el resultado de la calculadora al ordenador  traspapeló el primer 6 por el primer 3, cambiando el número de 6393600 a 3693600. Los 86400 los ha tenido en cuenta (60x60x24). Claro que estos son los errores que pueden llevar al traste todo un ejercicio o todo un examen. :Wink: 

El resto, creo que (y en mi caso fue así) simplemente dimos por buena la multiplicación, prestando atención tan sólo al cambio de unidades.  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno, la próxima vez además de poner, como hice, "si no me equivoco", repasaré los cálculos y los números que se pongan. :Wink: 
Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, no es la 1ª vez, ni será la última que cometa un error, que en este caso ha sido que me he saltado un cambio de unidad. Gracias a los tres por la aclaración, y la próxima vez repasaré las cuentas cuando las haga.


Un Saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya he descubierto como se llama la fuente. No es Morgana, sino Burgana.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buen reportaje embalse100%, no habia visto este tema de las fuentes, no se, pero se podián agrupar todas sería un tema bonito, como se dice por aquí, no se puede uno equivocar chiquilo con  las cuentas.Voy a equivocarme para animar el cotoro.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer estuve de visita profesional por el Valle de Aran y en la obra que visité encontré esta fuente de la que os pongo el correspondiente video.
Antes de hacer el ensanche no había constancia de la existencia de dicha fuente, supongo que se derivaba hacia abajo de la carretera y no tenía salida natural a una altura apreciable.
Ahora, tras el ensanche ha surgido a esa altura y con ese caudal, que queremos reconducir de alguna manera para que en el invierno no salpique a la calzada para evitar la formación de hielo.
En ello estamos, cuando lo hayamos hecho os pondré la solución.

----------

